# Blessing Kidded!!!!! Pictures added pg3



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

This is Blessing, I've really been slack keeping a check on her and Sarah. They're both due soon. Blessing is due June 14th so next Saturday. She has been uddering in for a while now. She is bred to Cruiser so polled and/or moonspots are possible. I need one buckling to be born but the rest I hope are does!!! I want to keep another Cruiser daughter, Gwen is my only Cruiser baby right now and she's a gem!

Blessing was born here in July 2006, this is her second kidding and she is a BABY! She still thinks she'll fit in my lap and she's HUGE! Haha!!!

What do you think she'll have? She had a single doe last time but didn't even show then.



























She's a total sweetheart, hope she kids easily with polka-dotted kids!!! I think they'll all be buckskin too.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

Blessing is just a beautiful doe, time sure flies, seems like she was just born yesterday 

I'd say twins at least, trips aren't out of the question though.
:boy: :girl: :girl: for you!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

I think triplets! Between day 145-147.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

That would be cool! I've been assuming twins too, of course I agree and so does my DH that triplets could be possible too. I do hope there's some moonspots in there! A buckling and some doelings! 

She kidded on her due date last time, but her dam did that too. Kidded on her due date and then kidded on day 145 so anythings possible. She'll be one to watch! Right now her ligaments are hard. So I don't think it'll be till at least Monday or later.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

I remember when she was born!! My goodness...I say twins also but she is wide enough for triplets...and just so you get your buckling...I'LL WISH :boy: :boy: :girl: ...because then you'll have 2 to choose from! :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

I don't plan to retain one, just need to verify something with her. So I need her to have a buckling. Its really a must. Doelings if she proves to have a buckling would be great. I'll keep one most likely.

Yes it seems like it was just yesterday and I was reporting Rose's photos as she progressed. I can't wait to see what she has this time and how her udder looks. Last time she kidded was in the winter and she was a fuzz ball so I couldn't tell much on the udder. We'll see soon!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

WOW! That poor goat. She is very pretty even if she is huge. I hope she goes soon for you. My guess is :girl: :boy: :baby: Keep us posted.

Suellen


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

She is due the same day as Anna! If you say you want a buckling your going to get all :girl: :girl: :girl: ! I hope she gives you a :boy: though! Good luck! :dance:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 141*



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> I don't plan to retain one, just need to verify something with her. So I need her to have a buckling. Its really a must. Doelings if she proves to have a buckling would be great. I'll keep one most likely. {quote]
> 
> Go Blessing! Is this because of Rose's complications with bucklings? She should have some gorgeous kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

Yes, she's Rose's first daughter and if she has the same condition Rose had she and all her kids will be petted out unregistered. But if she is fine, then I'll keep a daughter and just wether Blessing's boys.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Blessing day 141*

wow, prettiest nd i've ever seen! -love buckskins, i wish boers cane in that color. I think trips :girl: :boy: :girl: Have Fun!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 146, ligaments gone!!!*

Blessing's ligaments were gone this morning. My internet is down so I won't be posting much. Wish us luck! I'll try to post tomorrow if she does kid later today or tonight.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 146, ligaments gone!!!*

What is the "issue" that you are worried about, just out of curiousity.

Hope she gives you what you wanted!!!

Allison


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 146, ligaments gone!!!*

Good Luck. I say twins.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Blessing day 146, ligaments gone!!!*

Pretty doe, she's just lovely, hope she has an easy delivery and gives you :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Blessing day 146, ligaments gone!!!*

Anna beat you Blessing so you can go now! :slapfloor: lol Good luck! :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 146, ligaments gone!!!*

OOOOOOOOOOO babies soon!!!! :stars:  :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blessing day 146, ligaments gone!!!*

I stalled Blessing yesterday afternoon when I saw her possibly having contractions. After being stalled I did see contractions. At 2:20pm she started pushing so I got a Dr. Pepper and headed down to the barn. I wasn't in a hurry since she wasn't yelling, but I didn't waste time either. By the time I got down there she'd already had a kid!!! A :girl: and she was still in the bag so I got into maximum overdrive and got her slung, cleaned and snot sucker to clean her airway. She is black and white. Mostly white really with roaning and spots all over. I can't tell if she's moonspotted or not. She does look polled, just like Blaze did.

She took a nice long break and barely moaned when she kidded the next kid. A nearly all black :boy: who has white spots all over. He's also covered in moonspots! Beautiful! His whole snout is white with a black spot between his nostrils. Haha

Wasn't sure if this was it or if there was another and she answered that quickly! Out popped another bag and another black kid! What is it with all the black? I thought she was homozygous buckskin! Haha she proved me wrong! This one is a :girl: ! She too has white spots and moonspots! Not as many as her brother, but they're there! Beautiful babies!

So triplets :girl: :boy: :girl: I am thrilled with the results. They're stunning babies. Pictures soon!!! Can't be positive whether they're polled or not, but they look like they are. But I'd hoped Plenty's were and thought they were too at birth yet they're both horned. Go figure.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

congratulations!!! :leap: And a boy too thats great

Way to go Blessing!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!  :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

CONGRATS!!! What day did she kid on? And the boy is healthy too!!! Can't wait for piccies!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

That is great news. :stars: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

Congratulations!!! You did get a boy after all! :clap:

"what was the issue with Rose?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

Congrats on the kids!!! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

Oh great! And you got exactly what you wanted! How cool is that? Congrats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

Hey! You stole my moonspots! :ROFL: Just kidding!

Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

Sorry guys, my internet is still down. Probably be back on in a couple days. It really sucks not being able to chat!

Yes I'm thrilled with these babies. They're all doing great. I've got everything ready to upload but my laptop won't connect on this internet connection so I can't upload photos or web pages to my site. ERRR

The buckling is completely healthy and normal. He's the biggest of the triplets. All the babies are doing great. I just love it!!!

Sarah should be kidding soon. Guess we'll have a repeat like this one, where I can't post pics yet. Unless we figure out how to get the laptop to work.

Ok Rose's situation. Rose kidded 3 times, first twins doe/buck, second triplets 1 doe/2 bucks and last with twins doe/buck. Everytime the doelings were healthy (Blessing being from her first set of twins) but everytime the bucklings would be born premature looking and would die. Always bucklings, never doelings. We tried a few treatments with her and just decided after her last kidding to retire her. We're retained Blessing and her first kidding in Dec '07 was a single doe, so we didn't know if she too would have the problem Rose had. However I did know it was unlikely. A friend had had a doe who did the same thing who's daughter had twin bucks just fine. So we decided to breed Blessing back in order to find out if she could carry bucks to term. She did!

Glad that's done. I can't wait to see what Sarah has, she's on 142 today, ligaments have been super soft for a few days.

Oh and Blessing kidded on 146.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

I hope you get your internet up soon too! I need piccies!!! Oh, she went right inbetween what I guessed! 145-147 =) :greengrin:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

Yes yes yes- pictures needed. Oh and by the way congratulations on the tripletts.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

I burned some pictures to this disc today and brought it over to download but they won't upload. So I still don't have pictures to share yet.

They're doing great though.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

Oh well, we wait...and wait... :GAAH: :slapfloor:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blessing Kidded!!!!!*

These are pictures of pictures. I couldn't get a disc to upload so I just took pictures from my laptop. LOL Better ones will come.

Here's all 3...









First born :girl: Y29...


















2nd born Y30 :boy: ...









Last born Y31 :girl: ...



























Probably be selling Blessing, Y29 and Y30. May keep Y31.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley!! Adorable babies!! And in my favorite combo of color too!! BLACK/WHITE :stars: 

What made you decide to sell Blessing?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute!!!!! :leap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm getting ready to do a herd reduction. I'm going to sell several. Well not like a bunch, but at least 3 adult does and 2 doelings, possibly 3. Blessing is a great brood doe but she does not have the udder I require to stay in my herd and be a show-prospect. She needs more height and width in the rear and more inward placed teats. She's not real bad either, but she certainly doesn't compare to some of my top does either. I will probably have another buck up for sale too.

Thanks everyone! These babies are gorgeous. I'm going to keep Mirage (Y31 black with white spots and moonspots). All 3 look polled, I mean not one has swirls. Both of Plenty's wound up horned and were disbudded today. I'm selling one of hers.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute!! Congrats!! :stars:


----------

